# ne … jamais … que



## cabbagetyf

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai mal à comprendre la phrase suivante tirée du roman 20,000 lieues sous les mers:

Vous verrez, aux pôles, les conséquences de ce phénomène, et vous comprendrez pourquoi, par cette loi de la prévoyante nature, la congélation ne peut jamais se produire qu’à la surface des eaux !

Normalement, _ne que_ indique une restriction et _ne pas que_ la nie. Je pense donc que ne jamais.. que ici c'est aussi une négation au lieu d'une restriction, ce qui donne le sens: la congélation peut se produire d'ailleurs pas seulement à la surface des eaux.
Mais il me semble que c'est bien le contraire: la congélation ne peut jamais se produire d'ailleurs, elle se produit qu'à la surface des eaux.

Donc _ne jamais que_ signifie toujours une restriction ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Cabaggetyf.

Pour moi _jamais_ peut se remplacer ici par _autre part_, ce qui donne comme sens : _(...) la congélation ne peut se produire autre part qu'à la surface de l'eau._
Il s'agit du cas II, B, 1 du TLF_i_, mais sa traduction de_ jamais _est dfférente.





> JAMAIS, adv.
> *II −* [_Jamais _est en corrélation avec une particule de négation] À aucun moment, en aucune occasion. Anton. _toujours._
> [...]
> *B.  −* [En corrélation avec _ne _+ autre mot négatif]
> *1.* [Dans une prop. contenant la négation restrictive _ne... que_] _Jamais ils ne descendaient que dans les meilleures auberges ou dans les hôtels les mieux famés _(Vidocq, _Mém., _t. 4,  1828-29, p. 341). _À bien aller au fond des choses, faut convenir que je ne vous ai jamais donné que du tourment _(Bernanos, _M. Ouine,_ 1943, p. 1457).


----------



## couleur tropicale

Bonjour,
une question de compréhension:
"tu n'es jamais jugé que pour ta force de travail" 

= tu es seulement jugé pour ta force de travail
ou
= tu n'es pas seulement jugé pour ta force de travail

ne....que = seulement
jamais = c'est une négation
donc ça efface le sens négatif?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bezoard

_Jamais_ n'est pas négatif à la base.  Il peut souvent avoir un sens positif.
_= tu es jugé seulement pour ta force de travail_


----------



## plantin

La phrase sans contexte est ambiguë; elle peut avoir les deux significations; exemples:
- "Contente-toi de bosser dur, c'est moi qui te dis comment faire, tu n'es jamais jugé que pour ta force de travail" (votre hypothèse 1: tu es seulement jugé pour ta force de travail). Cette interprétation sort "jamais" de la restriction; il devient un simple adverbe intensificateur du verbe: "Après tout, finalement, au bout du compte, il n'y a que ta force de travail qui importe".
- "Dans notre entreprise, tu n'es jamais jugé que pour ta force de travail, tu l'es aussi pour ton intelligence, ta compétence, ta façon de faire les choses." votre hypothèse 2: tu n'es pas seulement jugé pour ta force de travail). "Jamais" fait partie intégrante de la restriction.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette phrase est bancale dans le second sens étant donné que l'un des deux _ne_ est manquant (un premier _ne_ devrait aller avec _jamais_ et un second avec _que_). À mon sens, cette tournure ne devrait s'employer que dans le premier cas : _Tu es toujours jugé uniquement pour ta force de travail_.


----------



## plantin

Maître Capello said:


> l'un des deux _ne_ est manquant (un premier _ne_ devrait aller avec _jamais_ et un second avec _que_)


 Un _ne_ "manquerait" s'il était possible d'en ajouter un... Votre "devrait" en reconnaît l'impossibilité.
Je n'envisage pas la question de la même façon; pour moi, il ne manque pas un_ ne, mais _un seul _ne _commande à la fois une négation _(ne... jamais) _et une restriction_ (ne...que). _Après tout, la tournure négative-restrictive (qui a été critiquée dans le passé, il est vrai) est parfaitement admise avec _ne...pas...que, _pourquoi ne le serait-elle pas avec ne... jamais ...que ?
_Il ne boit pas que de l'eau, parfois il s'autorise un petit verre de vin.
Il ne boit jamais qu'un seul verre de vin, dès qu'il commence, la bouteille y passe.
_


----------



## Bezoard

Je suis d'accord avec Plantin sur les ambiguïtés relevées. La phrase n'est pas bancale pour moi non plus, mais son ambiguïté peut conduire à désirer rédiger autrement.


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> Après tout, la tournure négative-restrictive (qui a été critiquée dans le passé, il est vrai) est parfaitement admise avec _ne...pas...que, _pourquoi ne le serait-elle pas avec ne... jamais ...que ?


Simplement parce que _pas_ a toujours un sens négatif, alors que _jamais_ peut aussi être positif.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Simplement parce que _pas_ a toujours un sens négatif.


"Pas" a un sens négatif quand il est seul, mais en présence de "ne", c'est "ne" qui porte le sens négatif, pas "pas" !


----------



## plantin

Maître Capello said:


> Simplement parce que _pas_ a toujours un sens négatif, alors que _jamais_ peut aussi être positif.


C'est vrai (et j'ajoute à la remarque de Bezoard que _pas _n'est pas  toujours nécessaire à la négation au contraire de _ne_), mais cette objection porte encore sur l’ambiguïté de la phrase sans un contexte, sur laquelle nous sommes tous d'accord, je crois. Une phrase bancale c'est autre chose qu'une phrase ambigüe, elle présente une insuffisance portant sur la syntaxe, ce qui ne me semble pas le cas ici.


----------



## Bezoard

plantin said:


> _pas _n'est pas  toujours nécessaire à la négation au contraire de _ne_


_Pas d'accord_, la preuve !


----------



## plantin

Oui, c'est vrai, mais je n'ose croire que vous n'ayez pensé que, dans mon esprit, la phrase comportait un verbe.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> _Pas d'accord_, la preuve !


Certes, mais dans ce dernier cas, il y a simplement ellipse de _Je *ne* suis_…

Bref, ce que j'entendais est que _pas_ ne peut toujours être mis pour _jamais_ (syntaxiquement parlant s'entend), comme dans l'exemple ci-après :

_As-tu *jamais* été jugé seulement pour ta force de travail ?_  / _*N'*as-tu *jamais* été jugé seulement pour ta force de travail ?_ 
_As-tu pas été jugé seulement pour ta force de travail ?_  / _*N'*as-tu *pas* été jugé seulement pour ta force de travail ?_ 

Je voulais ainsi uniquement montrer que ce n'est pas parce que tel ou tel tour est admis avec _pas_ qu'il l'est nécessairement aussi avec _jamais_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour en revenir à la question initiale, j'aimerais bien que l'on me cite des phrases d'auteurs reconnus, ou des paragraphes de grammaires, où le sens de _jamais_ ne serait pas positif dans le tour _ne … jamais … que_.


----------



## plantin

Vous en demandez beaucoup, une recherche sur des termes aussi généraux (ne... jamais... que) même en y combinant des verbes, des noms ou des adjectifs plus ou moins valides, est chronophage et assez aléatoire. Je reconnais que cette forme avec _jamais _négatif est moins fréquente que l'autre, mais on en trouve assez facilement quand même après une recherche basique (avec _simple_, qui me paraît bien s'associer au thème) dans des textes de haut niveau, par exemple:
ICI


> ...de qui suis-je le fils ? [La question de l'héritage] s’inscrit dans plusieurs types de filiations qui tous empiètent les uns sur les autres : filiation biologique, familiale, religieuse, historique et culturelle. En ce sens, l’héritage n’est jamais qu’un simple legs.


ICI


> Au théâtre comme au cinéma, le comédien n’est jamais qu’un simple exécutant, mais toujours le membre d’une humanité qu’il convient de souder, de faire communier, grâce à l’émotion esthétique.


ICI


> ...l’œuvre n'est jamais qu'un signe qui renverrait à un sens. Elle déborde la culture elle-même en tant que manifestation de la liberté humaine et son infinie capacité à créer comme à apprécier les œuvre.


----------



## Bezoard

plantin said:


> Oui, c'est vrai, mais je n'ose croire que vous n'ayez pensé que, dans mon esprit, la phrase comportait un verbe.



Ah, si c'est cela que vous demandez, en voilà quelques-unes, pas de première fraîcheur il est vrai, car le tour interronégatif sans "ne", très connu des classiques, tend à disparaître :

Mais quoy? _tant de malheurs _(-) _te suffisent-ils pas? _Régnier.
(-) _Avez-vous point _sur vous quelque chanson nouvelle? Id.


(-) _Voy-je pas _vos bontés à mon aide paroistre? Malh.

Les feux du firmament (-) _sont-ce pas _des oracles
Dont le silence parle et s'entend par les yeux? Racan.

(-) _Dois-je pas _à mon père avant qu'à ma maîtresse? CORN.

(-) _T'ai-je pas _là-dessus ouvert cent fois mon cœur?

Et (-) _sais-tu pas _pour lui jusqu'où va mon ardeur? Molière.

(-) _Sais-je pas _que Taxile est une ame incertaine?
Que l'amour le retient quand la crainte l'entraîne?
(-) _Sais-je pas _que sans moi sa timide valeur
Succomberait bientôt aux ruses de sa sœur? RAC. _Alex. _

Mais de quoi s'agit-il? (-) _Suis-je pas _fils de maître? Id. _Plaid._

 Hé bien! (-) _l'ai-je pas dit ? _Ib.

(-) _Est-il pas _très-juste que le pécheur souffre et que le crime ne demeure pas impuni? et la justice _n'est-ce pas _un grand bien?  Bossuet, Serm.

 (-) _Avez-vous pas _connu Jésus-Christ comme médecin des infirmes?  Ib

 Ses miracles (-) _devoient-ils pas _faire taire les bouches les plus médisantes?  Ib.

[…]

Le tour est encore fréquent chez Musset.

Quoi donc ! _vous prit-il pas _l'autre jour un baiser?

Par fatigue du moins _t'arrêteras-tu pas? _

La source sanglante
Où Paris baptisa sa liberté naissante,
_La sens-tu pas _encor qui coule dans ton sein?

Tu as de singulières idées sur l'éducation des femmes. _Voudrais-tu pas _qu'on les suivit?

Considerations generales, grammaire et lexique


----------



## plantin

Hum, oui, ça date... Vous en voulez un plus frais et sans rien du tout ?: _T'inquiète_ !


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, mais c'est d'un tout autre type (d'ailleurs assez mystérieux, pas répandu à ma connaissance, qui tient plus à la figure de style qu'à la syntaxe). Il ne s'agit pas d'interro-négatives avec "pas" seul.


----------

